# leopearl x pearl



## lamsimon (Jul 3, 2010)

got her from m_class2g yesterday , very active , started eatting this morning , have her with 3 of my frt and 2 indo's , going to pick up an other ray from m_class2g soon


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good simon! sorry for the beat up disc. my big guys got a little aggressive. should heal in a weeks time.


----------

